# White worms found



## makennag (Jun 18, 2021)

Today I noticed these small worms in a vivarium I currently have a frog in. They must have come in the springtails I ordered. Does anyone know what they are? Are they harmful?


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

I believe these are a nematode which are harmless and will benefit the vivarium. 

I had some crawling on my glass front after I got mine all set up. It concerned me too. 

You might be able to find my post asking the same question and the answers from more experienced members.

I did find this information: "nemerteans are very common in the vivarium. they are a small white worm looking creature with a long pointed snout. they eat decomposing matter and insects (dead crickets, etc) they are not harmful to your animals." ( White Worms in natural vivarium.. )

Or they could be fungus fly larvae. I had many of these pop up. Eventually they went away with the help of my leucomelas. 
After I got my frogs they enjoyed these flying little snacks. 

Either way I think they pose no threat.

Other members might have better information though.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

